
Show HN: Snips – A simple free snippets manager - ethanpil
https://github.com/ethanpil/snips
======
ethanpil
Just a small utility that I wrote for myself. Would love feedback, and perhaps
someone else will find it useful.

Why? I made this because:

* I want to use the same snippet list across all my editors and IDE software * I want an easy and intuitive way to manage my snippets * I dont want my snippets in a proprietary format * Other third party snippet tools were too bulky and resource intensive * It was fun

